# What about goat milk ice cream?



## Bernice (Feb 16, 2009)

I would like to make some goat milk ice cream. I know I can use the milk but what about the recipe calling for whipping cream etc.? Anyone have a recipe?
Thanks.


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

I do have a recipe. You don't need cream at all. I'll have to dig for it and the baby is fussing to nurse--it may be tomorrow before I can post it. But it can be done with ONLY goat's milk--and it's yummy!

Dee


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Make your favorite pudding with goat milk. Put it in the ice cream freezer. Add milk as necessary. Process.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Here is a recipe I developed many years ago, uses only goats milk, no cream.

*Rich Vanilla Ice Cream or Peppermint * *yields 1 gallon*


In a large saucepan, Combine:
3 Â½ cups Sugar
Â½ cup flour
Â¾ t. salt
Gradually stir in:
7 cups whole milk. 
Cook over medium heat until thickened, about 20 to 30 minutes, (or more) stirring constantly. 

Beat 6 eggs in a mixer bowl. Gradually stir about one cup of hot mixture into the beaten eggs. Add back to remaining hot mixture, stirring constantly. Cook one minute, remove from heat. Refrigerate at least 2 hours or *overnight.*

Combine:
3 cups whole milk
3 T. vanilla
Â¼ t. peppermint oil (optional)
Add to chilled mixture and stir to combine

Pour into chilled canister and place in ice cream maker. Freeze as directed.

This recipe makes what I consider to be a French style rich vanilla custard ice cream.

One tip I have learned is for the best consistency of ice cream, the smaller the ice pieces used to pack the around the canister, the better. 

For a sublime dessert, use the peppermint-flavored ice cream and serve over a brownie. Adding a Â¼ t. peppermint oil makes a lightly flavored ice cream. You could add up to slightly less than Â½ t. peppermint oil for a stronger flavored peppermint ice cream. 
Or make the plain vanilla ice cream and serve with chocolate sauce, or butterscotch sauce. Sometimes I add 2 cups semi sweet chocolate chips to either the plain vanilla or peppermint recipe.

**this quantity of custard is for a 4 quart ice cream maker**


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Well, you beat me to it! That's the same recipe I was going to post. I think I got it from you last year, Goatsaurus. :bow: Just wanted to add that it's great!

I did improvise this recipe a bit by adding 6 3/4 T cocoa and 6 3/4 T chocolate chips to the original heated mixture. I add it the last 5 minutes or so, just to melt the chocolate chips and combine everything well. Then I do the rest of the recipe as written. Makes great chocolate ice cream!

I didn't use the peppermint when I did chocolate, but you could.

Dee


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

MamaDee said:


> Well, you beat me to it! That's the same recipe I was going to post. I think I got it from you last year, Goatsaurus. :bow: Just wanted to add that it's great!
> 
> I did improvise this recipe a bit by adding 6 3/4 T cocoa and 6 3/4 T chocolate chips to the original heated mixture. I add it the last 5 minutes or so, just to melt the chocolate chips and combine everything well. Then I do the rest of the recipe as written. Makes great chocolate ice cream!
> 
> ...



LOL Dee, I was wondering if you were referring to my recipe!

Let me explain why this recipe tastes so rich, but uses only milk in the ingredients. This recipe was a mistake on my part!  My electric ice cream maker was new to me and when I went to make the first ice cream of the season, I followed the recipe to make the custard for a 6 quart (1 1/2 gallon) ice cream maker. With a 6 quart maker, you need to mix in 6 cups whipping cream to the custard just before churning.....well, there was not enough room for 6 cups of anything in my 4 quart canister, so I added 3 cups of whole milk. So, this is a recipe that has a higher ratio of custard to milk, making it soooooo tasty.


----------



## Bernice (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you all. I can't wait to try this it sounds yummy!!


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Goat's milk ice cream is much richer to me that cow's milk! My mouth waters just thinking about it.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

goatsareus. I just made your recipe tonight and OMGOSH!!!!! it is as my kids and husband say "to die for" A family favvy for sure now.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

myheaven said:


> goatsareus. I just made your recipe tonight and OMGOSH!!!!! it is as my kids and husband say "to die for" A family favvy for sure now.


hehe, glad you tried the recipe and enjoyed it....I am about to make my first batch of the season this week....I recently went to an auction and picked up some vintage ice cream dishes on pedestals...can't wait to use them..


----------

